# Sticky  Looking for a new ratty friend? Breeder Listings



## Jaguar

Since the old thread was really outdated, I cleaned it up, added a few ratteries I knew of, and formatted it better for the forums.

Please make sure you do your research when you visit these sites. This is, by no means, an "official" list of reputable breeders. Most of the sites are added based solely on their website information and occasionally information/experience from other users. Be sure to check out the Breeder Red Flags list before looking at any of these websites. Do your own research on ethical breeding standards beforehand and be sure the breeder you choose is up to these standards.

If you would like a rattery added, or if you see a problem with any of the ratteries on the list, please PM myself or another moderator. If you would like a rattery to be added, please include its name, location, website/contact information, and a short description to put on the post.

*USA:*

*California:*

Black Wolf Rattery - Southern California rattery breeding friendly affectionate pet rats since 2001. My focus is Russian Blue Burmese rats, chocolate rats, and Siamese rats. My rats are bred as pets, with a "wildly friendly" disposition, and people-oriented temperaments. The health of my rats is tracked closely, and can be viewed publicly on my website.

*Colorado:*

Mountain Meadows Rattery/Colorado Rattery - Colorado's Quality Merle, American Blue, Siamese & Dwarf Rat Breeder! Breeding to improve health, temperament, and type. Working to improve each generation!

Camarattery - Denver's place to adopt uniquely marked beautiful pedigreed rats, with gentle temperaments, super long life expectancy & great health. 

*Conneticut:*

NEORats - Small, home based rattery located in central Connecticut. We are currently working under the mentorship of Dan from Tekka Maki Rodentry and his fantastic lines.

*Illinois:*

Sweet Genes Rodentry - small rodentry in Naperville, IL (about 30 minutes west of Chicago), specializing in the breeding of fancy rats. "Only the sweetest pet rats come from Sweet Genes!"

*Indiana:*

Dazzle Me Rattery - Dazzle Me Rattery is striving for excellence in all areas of temperament, health and conformation. 

*Michigan:*

FarStar Rattery - We breed focusing on type, temperament and health with out sacrificing the unique characteristics of a rat that make them great pets. We specialize in breeding mink, pearl merle and black satin rats.

Bao Varakhii Rattery - We are the oldest rattery in Michigan, providing rat fanciers with high-quality, healthy and beautiful pets since 1994. We are located in the northeast area of Grand Rapids, Michigan, and are active members of the rat fancy in the area and beyond.

*Missouri:*

Spoiled Ratten Rattery - hobby breeder of pet rats to improve temperament, health and type. We specialize in black, Siamese, Burmese and Russian blue in standard-ear and dumbo, but we do sometimes have other types.

*Nevada:

*Blue Robin Rattery - We are focusing on varieties of Blues such as American Blue and Sky Blue. I breed for temperament and health. 

*Ohio:*

Odyssey Design Rattery - small Rattery located in Toledo Ohio. We are currently working with rats from a few select Ratteries to establish our own line. We strive for healthy rats with excellent temperaments in Black and Russian Blue Selfs, Seal Point and Russian Blue Point Siamese, Russian Beige as well as the marking 'Hooded'.

*Washington:*

Rodents of Unusual Sweetness - A Seattle Rattery Specializing in Pet Rats of Exceedingly Good Breeding: Sweet Temperment, Robust Health and Cuteness Our Top Priority

*Canada:*

*British Columbia:*

Evergreen Rattery - small hobby rattery located in Nanaimo, BC, Canada, breeding for temperament, type, and health. Our main goal is to promote rats as pets, promote responsible pet ownership, and to improve the species by selective breeding.

Rodents of Unusual Sweetness - A Seattle Rattery Specializing in Pet Rats of Exceedingly Good Breeding: Sweet Temperment, Robust Health and Cuteness Our Top Priority - Deliver to Vancouver

SITH Rattery - Specializing In Temperament and Health - located in beautiful downtown New Westminster, near Vancouver BC Canada 

*England*

Alpha Centauri Stud - Breeding for healthy rats with a lovely personality - british blues, blue agouti, black and agouti in top ear and burmese, wheaten burmese, golden himalayan, black eyed himalayan in dumbo and top ear. Based in Weston-super-Mare. NFRS member and registered stud.

Aquarius Stud - based in Stroud Gloucestershire. We are breeding British Blue , British Blue Agouti, Black and Agouti.

Belyaev Rats - The name of our rattery reflects our primary aims and purpose of breeding rats not as perfect show specimens but based primarly on health and temperament. Located in Gloucester.

Bohemian Rattery - small family rattery based in West Yorkshire, aiming to breed healthy, happy marked rats for pet and (eventually) show - specialising in hooded and related markings.

Brandywine Rats - Breeding towards improved health and longevity combined with excellent temperament. Based in Warwickshire, England. Breeding for Essex markings and unmarked in cinnamon, agouti, mink and black, occasionally rex coated.

Brecklagh Rattery - Based in Hertford, Herts, all of our rats are bred for temperament and health above all other factors. We breed Variegated, Masked and related markings in Russian Blue and Black.

Caledonian Rattery - based in Southampton, Hampshire, UK. My aim is to breed good tempered, healthy rats in Russian Blue Point Siamese, Seal Point Siamese and Black for both pet and show. 

Campion Rats - Breeding happy, healthy, friendly rats in the Heart of England, based in North East Leicestershire.

Comis Stud - based in Bedford, our primary goals in breeding are to improve health and longevity while maintaining great pet temperaments. At the moment we are breeding for silver fawn and russian dove/dove agouti 

Hakuna Matata Rattery - based in Cheltenham, Gloucestershire and Exeter, Devon. We are currently breeding for Siamese, Variegateds and Badgers. 

Ionian Rattery - First Litter Planned Early 2010. Breeding for Healthy, Happy Rats in British Blue, British Blue Agouti, Black and Agouti.

Kabbas Rats - small home rattery based in Lancashire. Breeding primarily for temperament in Russian blue, Russian blue agouti, rex and smooth coated top eared and dumbo. Also breeding for Burmese and siamese and related colours in top eared and dumbo.

Karnimata Rattery - rattery in Kilndown near Tunbridge Wells in West Kent, which is in the South East of England. My primary aim in breeding is to improve the longevity, health and personality/temperament of the lines I breed and hopefully a few along the way will be show winners as well.

Mercury Stud - small rattery based in Birmingham concentrating on breeding healthy and friendly blacks, russian blues, russian blue agoutis and russian blue point siamese, in dumbo and occassionally rex.

Ramkin Rattery - working towards breeding Burmese, Sable and Russian Blue Burmese Fancy Rats, with related colours. My lines will contain Dumbo and Rex, and there will usually be standard coated and top-eared babies available within any planned mating. 

RCT Rats - based in Banbury, my aim will be to breed well tempered, happy, friendly and healthy British Blue, British Blue Agouti and Black variegated & blazed berkshires (badgers). All my rats will smooth coat and top-eared at this time, however I have plans to add dumbo early in 2011.

Shunamite Rats - based in Newcastle-upon-Tyne.

Symphony Rats - based near Reading, my main focus is breeding healthy, friendly and happy pet rats; concentrating on the ivory and golden Himalayan varieties.

Urban Rattery - My foremost aim is to breed healthy, friendly rats of good pet quality. I am breeding towards Silver Fawn, Agouti and Black Eyed Siamese in russian blue point both in top ear and dumbo. Based in Birmingham.

Valiance Rats - London based rattery breeding to extend average lifespan and improve health in the variety American dove and dove agouti.

Zephyr Rats - We breed a few litters of fancy rats each year from our own established line. Our prime objective is to breed healthy well tempered pets. We breed american minks and american cinnamons (also referred to as mock mink and mock cinnamon), and in doing so, will also have blacks and agoutis, some will be dumbo.

*Ireland*

Bongo Fury Rattery - We aim to breed Russian Silver and Russian Silver Agouti and related colours, also Russian Dove and Russian Dove Agouti in rex and standard coats. Based in Cork, but travel to UK often.

*Scotland*

http://www.manarats.co.uk/mana/Welcome.html - located in Falkirk, Central Scotland. Occasionally we have healthy, friendly rats available to loving, pet homes. We will be concentrating on breeding for berkshire and variegated, in agouti and black.

Mayhem Rattery - My main aim first and foremost is to breed healthy, happy rat kittens, primarily as pets. Breeding for Chinchilla, Argente Cream and Agouti. Based in Dundee, Scotland.


----------

